# .177



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

should i buy a .177 caliber airgun or a .22?


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

WAT DO U MEAN A 22 FIM FIRE
OR PELLET GUN


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i mean a .22 airgun


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

DEPEND ON PRICE and what u plan on hunting


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

well im planning on hunting anyhting up to the size of a large racoon but i like to take very long shots and i want to keep the price no larger then $250


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i was looking at the Varmint Hunter by gamo it looks pretty good.you can hunt at night with it so ill be able to take out *****.

i like it because you can take long shots with it


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

if u want to spend 250 get a 22 femfire
lond range and good on a veriady of game from squirrels to small ciotes


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

my dad has one i have used it before.but im interested in using an airgun im mostly going to kill squirrels.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

go with a 177


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

ok thx


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

JUst bought a Gamo Elite its basicly the same as the viper gun wise the scope is different but you will do fine . I've gotten mine sighted in at 65 yds and the groups are at 1/4 ",If you can't kill something with that range you better get a shot gun. Just kidding you will love the viper. :sniper:


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

> I've gotten mine sighted in at 65 yds and the groups are at 1/4


 hell no your gamo does not shoot 1/4 inch groups at 65 yards, unless you are an airgun springer expert, and even then its still impossible because gamos best shooters can only shoot 3/10 of a inch groups at 30 yards, you shouldnt lie so bad


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

If the experts can only group 3/10 at 30 yds ,why are they called experts. I can do that with my crossman 760 ,maybe I should give them a call they might let me join. :sniper:


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

haha ok whatever you say id like to see you shoot a springer shooting either 3-5 shot groups inside 3/10 of an inch, their are way to many amateur airgunnist on these forums you guys are lucky animal lovers havent found this site yet!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Tell you what, Da killing machine, have your dad or someone use a tape measure to measure out the distance from where you fire to the target where you sighted it in. Then divide the number of feet by three, and that's how many yards it is.

I personally think that you are shooting at thirty _feet_, which is only ten yards, but don't feel bad about it, everyone gets distances mixed up when they first start out. Also, when measuring groups, make sure you are measuring the space that the group fills in, not the distance between shots.

By the way, my Shadow 1000 is set to shoot dead on at sixteen yards with Crosman pointed hunting pellets. (I get 3/4-1 1/4" groups with no wind, and I was on my high school's rifle team). It shoots 1 1/4" high at that distance with Raptor pellets (zero for the raptors is 36 yards), which is perfect for the longer shots on my property.

:sniper:


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Cleankill 47 ,I know you are trying to help but i know what the difference is, I sighted my gun originaly at 25 yds which = 75 ft if my math is correct. Then when I was shooting the raptor ,the shots raised 1 1/2" , that is why i moved back to 65 yds and that is were my shots came back to zero. And this is not the first gun i've ever shot, I have been shooting guns for 36 yrs ,and had multiple air riffles through the years. And been hunting for for 32 yrs ,Big and small game . But that doesn't make you a good shot no matter how many guns you own. but I'am not one of these hunter from royal oak that stop at wallmart on the way up north to go hunting. That makes me sick to see people like that . No matter what I shoot I push myself to be the best shot ,If its a bow, rifle or shotgun.Because when I'am in the woods and when my cross hares come across something I don't have to think, am I good enough to take this shot. I know I am. But I shoot alot ,And I have 4 boys and 3 girls when they shoot with me .They stay at 10 yds until they are good enough to move back 15 or 20 yds and so on , and thats how i"ve done it for years with myself and my kids. And my kids will not hunt until they show confidence and ability in ther shooting. :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Da killing Machine,

Jeez, I'm awfully sorry about that. I'm so used to kids being on here with the pellet rifle stuff, and sometimes they need a push in the right direction. I guess it didn't occur to me that you might be a little older and actually bragging a little, we get a lot of people on here who sign up just to push our buttons. So, again, sorry...

Now that that's out of the way...

Is the Gamo Elite really that much better with accuracy than the 1000? Because I've had my Gamo 1000 for a few years, and I've been thinking of getting a better rifle. I was looking at the Viper, the Elite and the Hunter Extreme, but I might just get the Elite. How much did you get yours for?


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

I'am sorry cleankill 47 sometimes i get alittle out of controll , I do get iratated with some people that shoot once a year and go hunting and call themself a hunter . Thats not hunting ,being the best shot comes into play, Everybody that picks up a gun should take time to be the best shot before going after game . No matter if its a roddent or upto big game . I'am starting to sound like animal lover.Let me get off this subject. I really don't know if all gamo 1000 fps guns are the same . I just know the gun I 've got, shoots excellent .I just got home ,was over my buddies house , and one of my boys was with me and I let him shoot my rifle . Never shot my gun before and at 15 yds, he was putting his shots in a 1" square. This is all I ask of my kids to be the best. I 'am getting off the subject again ,From what I understand and I may be wrong, The stock and scopes are the only difference from what I can see . but looks can be decieving.I really haven't talked to anybody on the difference. Oh yeh you wanted to know the price 290.00 the extreme is [email protected] airrifle.com :sniper: and that comes with 3-9-50 scope with a lite retecle


----------

